# Seltsam fehlender Treiber



## AndroidJunky (5. Januar 2014)

Guten morgen um genau zusein.. 
Es geht darum, dass meine USB Maus einbischen "schwammig" wirkt und nicht ganz glatt von statten gleitet. Die Maus befindet sich auf einem nagelneuen Tisch, wo die Oberfläche schön glatt furniert ist. Also kein Mauspad...
Das Ding ist, dass im Geräte-Manager keine Fragezeichen oder Sonstiges zusehen ist, sondern alles normal angezeigt wird. Wenn ich aber auf den Ordner "Geräte und Drucker" drücke, werden die Tastatur und die Maus (beide USB) beide normal angezeigt. Mache ich eine Problembehandlung bei der Tastatur sowie Maus, kommt dann ein Fenster wo steht" IMSMON_01 Treiber fehlt". Ich kenne diesen Treiber nicht und wundere mich auch..
Ich will gerne wissen, kennt einer diesen Treiber, wenn ja, wo liegt dann das Problem?

Hardware:
I5 3570 @3.4GHz
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
GTX 760 @2GB
8GB Ram DDR3 Corsair
600W Netzteil von Bequit Darkpower

Einen Anhang füge ich auch noch hinzu.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe und frohes neues!


----------



## Robonator (5. Januar 2014)

Hast du den USB-Treiber vom Mainboard installiert? Welche Maus ist das und ist deren Treiber auch installiert?


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Januar 2014)

Welche Farbe hat der Tisch und was für ne Maus ist das? (Laser, optisch etc.)


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, die USB Treiber vom Mainboard sind installiert. Welche maus kann ich nicht genau sagen, es steht nur drauf "Trust/CXT25" und eine treiber cd war nicht dabei... Habe aber schonmal einen Treiber installiert, der angeblich zu der Maus gehört, aber es war immer noch so, wie es jetzt ist


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Januar 2014)

Die Farbe des Tisches ist hell, ist Kieferfurnier, wegen der Maserung. Er hat keine Macken, Dellen oder sonstiges... Es ist eine Lasermaus und auf der steht nur "Trust/CXT25" drauf.


----------



## OberstFleischer (5. Januar 2014)

Trust.com - GXT 14 Gaming Mouse wenn das die ist , heißt die GTX und nicht CTX.
Nimm mal ein großes, weißes Blatt Papier als Unterlage. Zeigt sich das Verhalten immer noch?
Falls ja, nimm ein Mauspad 

Hatte früher auch mal einen Schreibtisch aus Kiefer, da sprang mein Logitech immer...


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Januar 2014)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> hell, Kieferfurnier eine Lasermaus



Jawoll, kein Wunder  Kauf dir ein Mauspad und du wirst dich wundern wie smooth deine Maus läuft. 

Sharkoon 1337 Gaming Mauspad schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder                                                                                                                                                                                                    (das erste Pad finde ich besser, ist auch deutlich dünner)
http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-R...e=UTF8&qid=1388933186&sr=8-5&keywords=mauspad


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Januar 2014)

Oki danke Leute, hatte es mit einem weißen Blatt versucht und war auch nicht wirklich besser. Als Mouspad muss ich mal gucken wo ich noch eins herbekomme und es mal ausprobieren, obs einen besseren Unterschied ergibt: 
Aber trotzdem, das mit dem Treiber, finde ich schon komisch, der PC hängt auch nicht oder stürtzt sporadisch ab.
Gruß


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. Januar 2014)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> Oki danke Leute, hatte es mit einem weißen Blatt versucht und war auch nicht wirklich besser. Als Mouspad muss ich mal gucken wo ich noch eins herbekomme und es mal ausprobieren, obs einen besseren Unterschied ergibt:
> Aber trotzdem, das mit dem Treiber, finde ich schon komisch, der PC hängt auch nicht oder stürtzt sporadisch ab.
> Gruß


 
Es hat auch nichts mit dem Treiber zu tun, kauf dir eines der Mauspads oder ein anderes dunkles, deine Tischöverfläche und eine Lasermaus vertragen sich einfach nicht, da ist es kein Wunder, dass die Maus mal ruckelt.


----------



## AndroidJunky (6. Januar 2014)

Oki 
Danke dir SilentMan, werde ich machen und dann nochmals berichten!


----------



## AndroidJunky (8. Januar 2014)

So habe mir ein mouspatt gekauft und leider keine Verbesserung! 
Werde mir mal eine andere maus besorgen und testen!


----------



## SilentMan22 (10. Januar 2014)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> So habe mir ein mouspatt gekauft und leider keine Verbesserung!
> Werde mir mal eine andere maus besorgen und testen!


 
Das wundert mich aber doch etwas.. Welches Mauspad hast du dir denn geholt? Vielleicht hatte auch wirklich nur die Maus einen weg..


----------



## AndroidJunky (16. Januar 2014)

Dieses Mouspad was im ersten Kauflink war, das mir gepostet wurde.


----------

